# No fur but close



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I had two trap set off. One had fur on it so i think that dog has a bad limp. The other was dug up and did not go off. I rest both and cleaned up the dogs good to go off better. Well check today.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What are you trapping Coyotes?


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes sir

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not a coyote trapper, but I have trapped red fox, and if you don't use gloves to set the traps, they will smell it and dig up the trap. Make sure you don't get any orders on your traps, I had a pair of gloves just for setting Fox traps. Make sure you take the gloves off when handling lure or bait. Did you dye and wax your traps? Just trying to help...


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes I Dyed and waxed them that was interesting project Have a set of gloves just to trapping. Still learning the tricks but it sure is fun. I have 6 traps to get started. But will likely get more.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's good, some guys don't believe that an animal can smell the steel under the ground, I believe they can. Just be careful about your sent, and getting any type of sent on your traps, or at the set. You have a better chance of catching something if they can't smell your trap. I also kept my Fox traps in a clean plastic bucket with a lid on it. Overkill maybe... I gotta go check my cage traps...


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Good luck. I getting another pail with a lid for just traps

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Well got fur. One rabbit that the coyote tore up bad. One white rat possum. Darn thing.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

ha.... skin it anyway nice job you're having a little action, good on ya!!

I think one of my 110 coni bears was cold nosed by a fox.......Saturday I was pulling my traps to honor the Amish Land owners wishes "Sundays no killing the animals" so I get to the last trap which was a 110 coni bear blind set at the edge of the water inside the cattails it was sprung. I had noticed a fox was checking out a few of my other sets from the tracks in the light snow. I placed Muskrat Gland lure on my anchor sticks, this fox got to smelling to close must have nosed the triggers. the tracks went from sneaking around the pond to hyper drive get outa here....can't set steel on land because of the little pug dog they have running around.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I keep doubling up on catching opossums in my traps. Still haven't been able to get a coyote lately because of all the pesky opossum. I usually toss a few cedar wood chips or sawdust in the bottom of my trap buckets.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

The rabbit i got in the other trap was like a csi crime scene. Fur everywhere and a lot of tore up ground. Due to the rain and little time today I had to not rest traps. Will tomorrow night and clean up the mud. Had a lot of rain today.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job on getting some fur at least you know your bedding the traps right keep after em


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Still learning. Might move my traps out from the hole a little more.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I run mine about 9" away from my bait hole and offset about 3" I am still learning too but this has worked on 3 raccoons and 2 gray fox make shure you are bedding your trap with the dog thwords your bait hole I made that mistake once this year and got a coyote by one toe and he got out


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Sure has been fun learning how to get them set correct.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Darn rain. Trapping sure stinks in the mud.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

There's nothing easy about trapping... Keep at it.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I am getting good at setting and getting possum. Them are some nasty animals. I do not think coyotes eat them at all.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Should I just not set my traps in the heavy rain? Also how often do you all rebait your traps?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

get you some peat moss to bed your traps with and I rebait about once a week unless I get some thing and have to remake the set


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I have the peat and that works good. Unless the trap is completely mud I have left it. I had a possum and threw it on a dead deer that was dumped not my me. It seems to me the coyotes do not like them?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I looked into that cover hulls? Might get some for cold weather. We are getting 3" of rain today and tomorrow.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

One trap sprung again today. Had a deer leg about 20 yards from trap.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Well i have had two possum s and one rabbit that the coyotes ate in the trap. So I moved my traps one about 20 ft from the last spot and then put on in the woods on a trail. Will let you all know if I get fur.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sounds like you should make this set....... a trap with something in it with a trap beside that....just saying those song dogs are eating your catch time to catch the freeloaders....good luck!!!


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Found new tracks on the other side of the road and another deer leg fresh also. I will be setting a set up on that side friday.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Got fur today.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

nice job bud it feels good when it all comes together


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, congrats


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup Congratulations on your first coyote---The trapping Bug has got you NOW * :biggrin:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

teredpse said:


> I had two trap set off. One had fur on it so i think that dog has a bad limp. The other was dug up and did not go off. I rest both and cleaned up the dogs good to go off better. Well check today.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Watching football and thinking about the dug up trap.

First thing crossed my mind is what did you use for a pan cover? I have found in my years of trapping its a contaminated pan cover that is the culprit.

Since I am cheap I use a crumpled piece of wax paper right off the role for my covers. I am sure it smells from all the handling it goes through until I buy it. Also if its freezing weather I use the same role to keep my traps from freezing to the ground. I just make the bed about 1-2 inches bigger then the jaws. The sifted dirt/snow and wax paper may freeze to the jaws some but it will spring.

I get around contaminated pan covers by using a spray bottle with urine in it. The bottle is set to mist. One spray is enough about 5 inches away. I know from training enough male hunting dogs in my life, they won't dig up a place where another dogs pisses. They may pe on it again but they won't dig it up. Same is true for scat. Since yotes are just wild dogs I feel they follow the same rules. I say this yotes and foxes have never dug up a trap of mine that has urine misted on it.the set.

I feel as for yote's smelling clean or weathered steel and digging is a little exaggerated. I say this as when I trap early season when dry weather is present, I use no pan cover at all. I just use a Trappers Cap and after I remove it I just sprinkle a little dirt or crumpled grass on the pan. I think I get away with it because in the lower 48, Yotes come in contact with metal their entire lives, whether its the fence post they pee'd on, steel fencing they cross all the time, or the garbage left along a road or trail.

Hope this helps a little.

Larry


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I got my fur hanging in the garage in about 60 degs. About how long before I turn the fur? I cannot run my heat all night I might have to put it in the mud room of the house. I will let my wife go to bed first. I am the first out the door in the am.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Larry. I bought some scent control to help with my boots. I am going to switch to wax paper next week it is getting colder. I am just starting out and take all the advise I can get.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

As far as your boots, IMHO boots lose scent quickly unless you wore them to fill up with gas. If your worried, just rub them back and forth a few times in the soil. It will remove most scent.

I am just starting out also...the 2015-2016 season that is. Hahaha

Larry


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

This is my fur.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice going to make a dandy Hat!!!


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure I am ready to start to making items out of fur yet. This one had a bad tail. Fur was clean and a great red color. The first one I skinned I messed up the noes. I took my time on this one. I put some holes in when fleshing but sewed them up the best I could. I am going to guess every one does that the first few they do? Great fun and the best part is I am still in the woods every day.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I use a plastic sandwich bag for a pan cover the old school bags with the tuck in style top I cut I notch in the bottom for the trap dog then crumple to up to break it down some and put it over the pan and tuck the edges under the trap jaws I seen this in a coyote trapping video its been working good so far for me and a box of them are cheep had traps beded in heavy clay this fall and they got a lot of rain on them in one week and they still fired off fine


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Had another swing and miss last night? Trap sprung but no coyote. It was in the trap the ground was a mess. Will reset and see what happens.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you making the bed so the yote has to step down a little? Also ensure the trap in about 9 inches from the hole if its a buried bait hole. This is critical as when the coyote shifts his weight to a paw after dropping his head to sniff the hole, his reaction time is slowed just a tad as he has to take all that weight off his paw.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks i reset just like you suggested.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope my advise solves your issue.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

If not then Instill get to learn and have fun.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

that will fix you up good luck keep after them


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Nothing today but we will see in the next three days. The weather is changing again. Litter warm.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I got my first skunk. Please understand I have no nose to be able to smell a skunk on the road or in the woods. Have not been able to smell for 30 plus years. I was in 5 feet of my trap and he picked up his head. I said" oh shit" sorry but was not ready for that one. Still great fun.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Must have been the time for catching skunks, because I caught one last night too. It was my first of the season. I was happy to be 35 feet away when I noticed. Even if you shoot them right in the head, they still will spray sometimes. So very glad that I was upwind. I also caught the biggest raccoon of my life last night. She is huge. She wasn't even close to fitting inside a 5 gallon bucket. I'll have to weight her because she laid across most of the front of the 4 wheeler, yet she has a short tail.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I got a raccoon two night s ago. Big fat female. Short tail also. The skunk did not spray. I had to go back to work. No one said I stink. I have to go back tonight and clean all of it up.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Be a late night on the trap line.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Traps all froze last night. Had coyote tracks on my trap. Darn weather.


----------

